# Blue Mountain Closing Day: 20-Mar



## tarponhead (Mar 20, 2011)

*20-Mar*

*Blue Mountain *

*Corn*

Bittersweet day. Mucho sun and blue skies. Temps in the upper 40s to 50s. Beers, pond skimming and friends. Awesome year.

If Camelback is open next Saturday I guess I'm there.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 21, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> *20-Mar*
> 
> *Blue Mountain *
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 21, 2011)

Such a good time yesterday.  Man can the Blue Crew drink 'em.  I've got a ton of pics and maybe some video I'll post once I sober up a bit more.  Who would of guessed it's easier to fly a kite via a Subie in the parking lot then it is from the lift?  For now, this sums up the day pretty well.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Great day hanging out with a large # of the PA Ski & Ride crew. Definitely fun hitting the parking lot and the slopes and fun spring conditions. I think the ski patrol is still chasing everybody down Paradise. Put up a couple of the videos with the crew barreling down Lazy Mile and Razor's Edge.

Lazy Mile

Lazy Mile 2 with Nox's Brothers Wreck

Razor's Edge (My First Run) everybody else flew down. I had to think about it.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 21, 2011)

*Great Job Blue Crue*

Looks like you guys closed the season in a style I approve of.  Blue was great this season and did another awesome job with the bumps.  I enjoyed my several visits there this year and will return next year too.  Great to meet Gorganzola and Root this year too.  I was up north this past weekend but my wife said CBK was still skiable for all you pass holders.  I give the Pocono season high grades this year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 22, 2011)

How's Camelback looking for this coming weekend?  Any spring bumps?  Anywhere else in the vicinity open?

I may drive up from DC and meet a friend from NJ for a day or two this weekend.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2011)

Camelback will be open only on Saturday.  At 5:00 pm its lights out for the season.  Should be bumps on Lower Cleo but that is it.  Would recommend heading further north if possible.  Catskills seem to be hanging in there well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 22, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Camelback will be open only on Saturday.  At 5:00 pm its lights out for the season.  Should be bumps on Lower Cleo but that is it.  Would recommend heading further north if possible.  Catskills seem to be hanging in there well.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Thanks for the info.  Looking for a shorter trip from DC before flying to Tahoe next weekend.  Might head to Timberline, WV for its closing weekend, but the appeal of Camelback is I'd have someone to ski with.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Updat about camelback per there website:

With the snow we received Monday and more snow in the forecast Camelback plans to resume operations on Thursday, March 24, 2011 from 9am to 4:30pm.  We will be offering $25 lift tickets for all ages Thursday through Sunday.  Continue checking skicamelback.com for more details.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2011)

vinnyv11 said:


> Updat about camelback per there website:
> 
> With the snow we received Monday and more snow in the forecast Camelback plans to resume operations on Thursday, March 24, 2011 from 9am to 4:30pm.  We will be offering $25 lift tickets for all ages Thursday through Sunday.  Continue checking skicamelback.com for more details.



Looks like I may get one last hurrah in Thursday.  They aren't perfect but sometimes they do some really good things just like this.  My wife told me it was great last Saturday (I was up north) so it should be pretty good this weekend too.  Good job CBK.:flag:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## legalskier (Mar 22, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> Anywhere else in the vicinity open?
> I may drive up from DC and meet a friend from NJ for a day or two this weekend.



Elk will be open on Friday & Saturday.
http://www.elkskier.com/


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh decisions decisions.  I may have to pull a sick day Friday and hit up Elk or Camelback.  Starting to feel a little ill *Cough Cough*.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2011)

vinnyv11 said:


> Oh decisions decisions.  I may have to pull a sick day Friday and hit up Elk or Camelback.  Starting to feel a little ill *Cough Cough*.


I might do the same on Friday for Camelback.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 22, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I might do the same on Friday for Camelback.



Could be another interesting graph if enough people show lol.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I might do the same on Friday for Camelback.



Get sick Thursday and come up and get some turns with me.  Heading to VT Thurdays night so I won't be around Fri, Sat, or Sunday.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 22, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> How's Camelback looking for this coming weekend?  Any spring bumps?  *Anywhere else in the vicinity open?*
> 
> I may drive up from DC and meet a friend from NJ for a day or two this weekend.



It looks like Elk is going to be open Friday and Saturday too.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

i miss the stories about the psycho Blue ski patrol, are they still harassing people?


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 23, 2011)

not so much. closing day almost 20 of us formed a wall of speed down paradise and blew by the  whistling patroller who gave chase for a few. funny shit


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 23, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> not so much. closing day almost 20 of us formed a wall of speed down paradise and blew by the  whistling patroller who gave chase for a few. funny shit



Ya that was priceless.  I have video of following the ski patroller coming down chasing after everyone.  He gave up on the last turn down toward home stretch.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2011)

vinnyv11 said:


> Ya that was priceless.  I have video of following the ski patroller coming down chasing after everyone.  He gave up on the last turn down toward home stretch.



please post the video


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 23, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Looks like I may get one last hurrah in Thursday.  They aren't perfect but sometimes they do some really good things just like this.  My wife told me it was great last Saturday (I was up north) so it should be pretty good this weekend too.  Good job CBK.:flag:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Website says 8 inches yesterday...not bad.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 23, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> Website says 8 inches yesterday...not bad.



We got about 5-6 here in NNJ so 8 up there sounds good.  I don't think this event is quite over either.  The snow here is really wet gloppy stuff but it should be really good for the trails.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Beer Jenga


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great shots root.  To bad we don't have shots of when they were flying the kite down the terrain park lol.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2011)

I have some kite video.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice pics!
But I'm scratching my head wondering why Blue decided to close last Sunday when they traditionally remain open til the last weekend of March, the base is so good, and snow was predicted for this week.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately the all mighty $ I would imagine.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> please post the video



Paradise Beginner Run 2


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2011)

vinnyv11 said:


> Paradise Beginner Run 2


That's hysterical.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pics Root!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2011)

the dude in orange, in the middle.  Is that a huge diaper????




met a guy who runs or helps run Blue's bump comp over this past weekend.  Cool guy, great skier.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 23, 2011)

vinnyv11 said:


> Paradise Beginner Run 2



haha too funny! you can hear the whistle if you listen real close...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> haha too funny! you can hear the whistle if you listen real close...



lazy SP gave up way too soon!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2011)

*Drunken kite driving*


----------

